# From Japan to SG



## Jeremiahcork (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello everyone,


I would like to re-locate from Japan to Singapore. Have lived in Japan for over 10 years. I have Japanese fluency JPL2. Have worked in various industries. Would like to get in touch with expats in Singapore or here in Tokyo. I am married to a Japanese national and have two small children under 3. My wife really likes Singapore and we have visited Singapore several times. We also have some friends in Singapore. I know Singapore can be expensive (so is Tokyo) but I think Singapore in a more vibrant and opptomistic place, definitely more international and may offer me better work related opportunities. Also the green environment/climate/Facilities for kids are all great in my opinion. 

Thank you

Matt


----------



## Singapore Saint (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi Matt,

I did the reverse, did several years in Singapore and then moved up to Tokyo. 

Basically, all of your points are correct. I wouldn't say that Singapore is as expensive, you can live fairly cheaply there (except for buying a car.. be prepared to wince when you see the prices, it will blow your mind..). Overall, I find Tokyo much more expensive.

The kids will love Singapore, it's a great place to bring them up, very safe and warm all year round. If you end up in a condo, they can spend all day down at the pool and will have no shortage of friends.

My major gripe with Singapore was that I found it very claustrophobic after a while and now love the vast expanse of Tokyo, being able to get out to Fuji, Boso, Okutama etc very easily and not needing to go to an airport every time you need a change of scenery.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

It is highly recommend that :

1. find a job before relocation to defray the high CoL and savings. Living in Japan, married to a national, you might have worked in different industries. 

After March 11 2011, more Japanese corporations are moving to other SE Asian countries incl Singapore and shifting their management staff and junior officers with tempting packages- 3mths relo accommodations, container air shipping, flight tickets, Japanese int schooling etc, Ring PR if they know anyone with similar intentions. Ask around and likely there are vacancies when their staff with elderly parents etc might opt to stay behind.

2. costs of living
Even with such a package, CoL in Singapore is considerably higher than Tokyo. In Tokyo, suburbs, grocery/ shopping prices are lower and lots of choices in produce/products. In Singapore, prices differ little and selection fewer. Recently the ministry had stopped imports of fresh meats and substituted with chilled fresh and frozen meats: priced high, taste bland. 

Temp is warm, and children will likely stay indoors due to the perpetual heat although the swimming pool is a relief if they prefer outdoor activities. Local school syllabus is competitive and really great discipline for young pupils, similar to Japanese educational system with main language and medium differences. As your wife has friends here, likely transferred from HQ in Japan (as in 1) they will surely recommend any of our local or international schools over here.

Enjoy Singapore.


----------



## Jeremiahcork (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you both for your helpful replys. I am glad more japanese companies are moving to S.E. Asia. I have a jpl2 qualification and would like to use it. * I am worried about a future `Big earthquake` in Tokyo. I have been here 12 years and I want a change. Tokyo is too crowded and everything is far away. Its hard to move around the city with 2 kids. It was great fun when I was young and single but now..

Singapore is english speaking and I want my kids to be able to speak english/japanese and maybe mandarin. Also its more international. No where is perfect but with kids I think they would have more fun in singapore!

thanks again,

matt


----------

